# Sanremo



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Chi lo guarda? Nel caso qui i commenti. Vestiti canzoni ecc ecc


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi lo guarda? Nel caso qui i commenti. Vestiti canzoni ecc ecc


Sansemo no ...sanremo ni..gli do un'occhiata


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sansemo no ...sanremo ni..gli do un'occhiata


Idem. Io amo MaRRRRia. E poi mi pare ci sia Ricky Martin stasera: mi fa sanguissimo anche se è gay.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Idem. Io amo MaRRRRia. E poi mi pare ci sia Ricky Martin stasera: mi fa sanguissimo anche se è gay.


Beh tu sei Mary ...chi meglio di te


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Tiziano Ferro, elegante bravissimo e fighissimo.....


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

L'inizio mi piace Ferro che omaggia Tenco...immagine in bianco e nero bella !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tiziano Ferro, elegante bravissimo e fighissimo.....


:up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh tu sei Mary ...chi meglio di te



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dici che devo tornare Mary The Philips?   [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] m'accid se glielo chiedo


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tiziano Ferro, elegante bravissimo e fighissimo.....


Io lo amo quell'uomo lì. Madonna, ma mi piacciono tutti i gay del mondo


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dici che devo tornare Mary The Philips?   [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] m'accid se glielo chiedo


Ma no !!! Chiedi chiedi

Scenografia elegante !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io lo amo quell'uomo lì. Madonna, ma mi piacciono tutti i gay del mondo


E comme mai !!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ecco maryyyy!!!!!!
Tesa ed emozionata ...vestito 6,5


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

La De Filippi in lungo non me l'aspettavo
Riesce a essere anche quasi femminile
Incredibili


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Mi piace lo scorcio sul backstage meno il vestito della Ferreri


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi piace lo scorcio sul backstage meno il vestito della Ferreri


Ha cantato anche male
Io la reggo poco


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ha cantato anche male
> Io la reggo poco


Secondo me ha stonato almeno una volta 
A me la voce piace ma l'emozione l'ha fregata


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me ha stonato almeno una volta
> A me la voce piace ma l'emozione l'ha fregata


Fabrizio Moro bella la canzone lui cantata malissimo
La De Filippi brava


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fabrizio Moro bella la canzone lui cantata malissimo


All'inizio tono troppo basso..poi un po' troppo urlata


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Raul Bova il classico bello per me insignificante. Un gatto di marmo


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Raul Bova il classico bello per me insignificante. Un gatto di marmo


Ma un gatto di marmo è  l'altro ego della gatta morta?


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco maryyyy!!!!!!
> Tesa ed emozionata ...vestito 6,5


A me il vestito piace. È il mio genere. Pero è ingrassata o sbaglio?



farfalla ha detto:


> La De Filippi in lungo non me l'aspettavo
> Riesce a essere anche quasi femminile
> Incredibili


Non me la sfottere perchè su MaRRRRia e l'Inter io non scherzo :rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi piace lo scorcio sul backstage meno il vestito della Ferreri


Urendo


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Elodie manco so chi è...il vestito mi sembra un uovo di faberge'


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma un gatto di marmo è  l'altro ego della gatta morta?


No è uno senza sex appeal. Secondo me appende i vestiti prima di saltarti addosso e ora che capisce cosa fare ti sei già rivestita


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A me il vestito piace. È il mio genere. Pero è ingrassata o sbaglio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amoreeeeeree anche tu inteerrrrrrr????!!!! :festa:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco maryyyy!!!!!!
> Tesa ed emozionata ...vestito 6,5


Vestito 8. Ripeto la rende femminile ed è quasi un miracolo


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Elodie manco so chi è...il vestito mi sembra un uovo di faberge'


Arriva da amici 
Io la trovo molto brava e particolarissima


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vestito 8. Ripeto la rende femminile


Non mi piace il corpetto troppo carico


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Arriva da amici
> Io la trovo molto brava e particolarissima


Brava si bella voce !!!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Elodie manco so chi è...il vestito mi sembra un uovo di faberge'


Una delle creature di MaRria. Se le porta dietro 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma un gatto di marmo è  l'altro ego della gatta morta?



Muamuahmuahmuahaaahhhh!!!



farfalla ha detto:


> No è uno senza sex appeal. Secondo me appende i vestiti prima di saltarti addosso e ora che capisce cosa fare ti sei già rivestita



Grande! Pure per me tira come un comodino:rotfl:



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Amoreeeeeree anche tu inteerrrrrrr????!!!! :festa:



Forever.



farfalla ha detto:


> Arriva da amici
> Io la trovo molto brava e particolarissima



Anch'io. Ha una voce che potrebbe anche non piacere, ma il talento c'è eccome.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Momento "emotion" con i volontari protezione civile e forze di soccorso


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Il cane....meraviglioso


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Momento "emotion" con i volontari protezione civile e forze di soccorso



Si. Ci sta. Ma non riesco a fermare un rigurgito di pianto per questa terra e per i miei amici morti a Rigopiano.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si. Ci sta. Ma non riesco a fermare un rigurgito di pianto per questa terra e per i miei amici morti a Rigopiano.


Lo so tesoro :abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Chi è la Comello ?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi è la Comello ?


Violetta 
Le ragazzine impazziscono


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Violetta
> Le ragazzine impazziscono


Ah sarebbe la famosa Violetta?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah sarebbe la famosa Violetta?


Si
Crozza strepitoso


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si
> Crozza strepitoso


Crozza è  crozza !!!


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo so tesoro :abbraccio:



Grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Mannoia 63 anni 
Incredibile


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mannoia 63 anni
> Incredibile



Veramente 63?? È fantastica.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mannoia 63 anni
> Incredibile


Sembra una ragazzina !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque escono dai talent show una caterva di ragazzi


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Pensavo  a tre donne in 3 punti d'Italia che sembrano sedute sullo stesso divano . Bello, no?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Pensavo  a tre donne in 3 punti d'Italia che sembrano sedute sullo stesso divano . Bello, no?


Si  :inlove:

Bernabei mi è  piaciuto


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Pensavo  a tre donne in 3 punti d'Italia che sembrano sedute sullo stesso divano . Bello, no?


Molto
Io divano coperta e gatto


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque escono dai talent show una caterva di ragazzi


Si, purtroppo però molta roba sembra pilotata ad hoc. Se lo ritrovo domani posto il video di un ragazzo che racconta come vengono montate le puntate di certi talent, un taglia e cuci che poco ha a che vedere con quanto realmente succede.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto
> Io divano coperta e gatto


Io divano...e cane


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si, purtroppo però molta roba sembra pilotata ad hoc. Se lo ritrovo domani posto il video di un ragazzo che racconta come vengono montate le puntate di certi talent, un taglia e cuci che poco ha a che vedere con quanto realmente succede.


Eh sì quello immagino...posta se lo trovi


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Molto
> Io divano coperta e gatto





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io divano...e cane


Io divano e basta, mai avuto animali in casa. La sola idea mi fa rabbrividire, ma sicuramente mi perdo qualcosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io divano e basta, mai avuto animali in casa. La sola idea mi fa rabbrividire, ma sicuramente mi perdo qualcosa.


Io e il mio cane siamo quasi in simbiosi


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io divano e basta, mai avuto animali in casa. La sola idea mi fa rabbrividire, ma sicuramente mi perdo qualcosa.


Si ti perdi una rompicoglioni che alle 2 di notte ti prende a zampate perché vuole mangiare


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Bella sta canzone di Tiziano!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sansemo no ...sanremo ni..gli do un'occhiata


Sai che me ne sono accorta adesso?
Ho corretto
No non me lo fa correggere
 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] dai che la Roma ha vinto 4 a 0, basta festeggiare. Sistema il titolo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Come mi piace Tiziano Ferro!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai che me ne sono accorta adesso?
> Ho corretto


Corretto?  Sicura ?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come mi piace Tiziano Ferro!


Arrivi sempre tardi ma non sarai troppo zuzzurellona ????


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Pensavo alla differenza fra Tiziano Ferro e i suoi colleghi: gli altri semplici partecipanti, lui ospite. Un altro passo proprio. Decretato dal pubblico, cioè da chi compra la sua musica. Credo.

Ps: ma la tv abbassisce  e aggrassisce parecchio o sbaglio?


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Pensavo alla differenza fra Tiziano Ferro e i suoi colleghi: gli altri semplici partecipanti, lui ospite. Un altro passo proprio. Decretato dal pubblico, cioè da chi compra la sua musica. Credo.
> 
> Ps: ma la tv abbassisce  e aggrassisce parecchio o sbaglio?


Due taglie


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Arrivi sempre tardi ma non sarai troppo zuzzurellona ????


Commentavo con altri tre gruppi


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come mi piace Tiziano Ferro!





Brunetta ha detto:


> Commentavo con altri tre gruppi


Traditrice seriale che non sei altro


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Chi veste la Consoli? Arrestatelo
È lei si é già rifatta


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Pensavo alla differenza fra Tiziano Ferro e i suoi colleghi: gli altri semplici partecipanti, lui ospite. Un altro passo proprio. Decretato dal pubblico, cioè da chi compra la sua musica. Credo.
> 
> Ps: ma la tv abbassisce  e aggrassisce parecchio o sbaglio?


Sicuramente ingrassa 
Sull'abbassare credo dipenda dalla risoluzione 

Chi può confermare in regia ??!!!! :rotfl:
Ale' resuscitata pure la Carmen!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Traditrice seriale che non sei altro


:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi veste la Consoli? Arrestatelo
> È lei si é già rifatta


A me sembra ingrassata 
Ma non aveva smesso di cantare? 
Però a me piace


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi veste la Consoli? Arrestatelo
> È lei si é già rifatta


L'ho vista vestita in un modo che mia nonna a 85 anni me li avrebbe tirati dietro.


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come mi piace Tiziano Ferro!


che sei strana l'ho già scritto questa settimana?


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sicuramente ingrassa
> Sull'abbassare credo dipenda dalla risoluzione
> 
> Chi può confermare in regia ??!!!! :rotfl:
> Ale' resuscitata pure la Carmen!!!!!


La Carmen m'ha sempre messo ansia ma cosa non darei adesso per essere guardata come la guarda Tiziano Ferro


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sei strana l'ho già scritto questa settimana?


Vuoi lavorare o no?


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Commentavo con altri tre gruppi


Falli venire qui a commentare 

Bruni hai una vita sociale che manco la Ferragni!! !!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La Carmen m'ha sempre messo ansia ma cosa non darei adesso per essere guardata come la guarda Tiziano Ferro


Mentre pensa a un uomo
Sai che soddisfazione


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

La consoli pensava di esser la protagonista di "orgoglio e pregiudizio" dall'outfit


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che sei strana l'ho già scritto questa settimana?


:facepalm:Mi pare di sì.
Ma è fighissimo!

Tò beccatevi Albano! :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :facepalm:Mi pare di sì.
> Ma è fighissimo!
> 
> Tò beccatevi Albano! :unhappy:


Albano no...noooooooooooo 
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Perchè? Perchè si rifanno per diventare così? Occhio che mi sale il cristo con questi argomenti :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Falli venire qui a commentare
> 
> Bruni hai una vita sociale che manco la Ferragni!! !!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


C'è mia figlia che chatta su Sanremo con l'Egitto.

Con me nega recisamente che Tiziano Ferro possa essere ingrassato.:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perchè? Perchè si rifanno per dibentare così? Occhio che mi sale il cristo con questi argomenti :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma  dici che la consoli si è fatta "spostare" gli zigomi ? :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perchè? Perchè si rifanno per diventare così? Occhio che mi sale il cristo con questi argomenti :rotfl::rotfl:


Hanno tutte zigomi che sporgono fino al naso :facepalm:


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mentre pensa a un uomo
> Sai che soddisfazione



Pignola :rotfl:




Fiammetta ha detto:


> Albano no...noooooooooooo
> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




Guardo la7. Bellezza e Palestra. Ora stanno applicando una maschera di foglia d'oro. Tutta roba da 100 euro a ora 


Ditemi quando Albano ha esalato l'ultimo gorgheggio


----------



## perplesso (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dici che devo tornare Mary The Philips?   @_perplesso_ m'accid se glielo chiedo


devo modificarti il nick davvero?



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io lo amo quell'uomo lì. Madonna, ma mi piacciono tutti i gay del mondo


io una paio di domande me le porrei


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Pignola :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma poi ti valutano a carato? :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo modificarti il 3d davvero?
> 
> 
> 
> io una paio di domande me le porrei


Il Nick che 3D !!!!!:facepalm:
Sei stanco ...:carneval:


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> devo modificarti il nick davvero?
> 
> 
> 
> io una paio di domande me le porrei


7

Non lo so 

Nel caso chiedo. Grazie.









Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi ti valutano a carato? :mexican:



Io l'ho fatta veramente quella maschera (quasi gratis): una cagata mondiale, niente di diverso da quelle nelle bustine svizzere QC a 3 euro.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> 7
> 
> Non lo so
> 
> ...


QC l'ho usata ...buona 

I mitici cortellesi e albanese


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ammazza che voce la cortellesi


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza che voce la cortellesi


Bravissima davvero


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza che voce la cortellesi


Bella e brava a tutto tondo.


Mò vado nel letto. Se il marito sta guardando grandi navi vi saluto :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ecco dove siete .Comari che non siete altro.
Io di lá a parlare di mutande con i buchi  strategici e corna e voi qui a eccitarvi guardando il gay pride!:incazzato:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Bella e brava a tutto tondo.
> 
> 
> Mò vado nel letto. Se il marito sta guardando grandi navi vi saluto :rotfl:


Grandi navi ? Che d'e'


----------



## mistral (7 Febbraio 2017)

A Maria Filippa gli è quasi partito il femore...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ecco dove siete .Comari che non siete altro.
> Io di lá a parlare di mutande con i buchi  strategici e corna e voi qui a eccitarvi guardando il gay pride!:incazzato:


:rotfl:
Buchi strategici!? Dove che mi son persa ??


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> A Maria Filippa gli è quasi partito il femore...


Si ho visto :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ora si parla di bullismo e cyber bullismo!!!!

Ecco na capocciata ai genitori disattenti io la darei


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Ospiti bravi e non ingombranti!


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

Si devo dire puntata molto fluida e non noiosa o appallottante


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si devo dire puntata molto fluida e non noiosa o appallottante


Domani musi lunghi in ufficio prevedo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Domani musi lunghi in ufficio prevedo


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Domani musi lunghi in ufficio prevedo


Eeehhhh ci sta ma pens o che con sanremo si metta in conto !!! Oh poi c'è  Maria...in fondo rappresenta l'azienda


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

[MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] sei andata a nanna ed è  arrivato ricky!!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eeehhhh ci sta ma pens o che con sanremo si metta in conto !!! Oh poi c'è  Maria...in fondo rappresenta l'azienda


Si sì è messo in conto ma si spera sempre non nel botto
Invece passano il 50 sicuro


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si sì è messo in conto ma si spera sempre non nel botto
> Invece passano il 50 sicuro


Beh conti e Maria...può  essere


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bova e la compagna la tristezza in persona 
Che cazzo sbandieri il tuo amore con a casa una ex moglie e dei figli
Ma un minimo di pudore no eh ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=6790]Andrea Lila[/MENTION] sei andata a nanna ed è  arrivato ricky!!!!!!


L'aggio visto Un pezzo di Marcantonio che si muove come un dio greco. Sexyssimo. 



farfalla ha detto:


> Bova e la compagna la tristezza in persona
> Che cazzo sbandieri il tuo amore con a casa una ex moglie e dei figli
> Ma un minimo di pudore no eh ?


Ex moglie e figli a parte anche a me sono apparsi tristi, non so perchè.

Ma che è la storia del femore di Maria? Mi é sfuggito che si stava scapicollando per caso?


----------



## Piperita (8 Febbraio 2017)

Adoro Fiorella Mannoia, ottima interpretazione.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

*Su sanremo*

http://m.repubblica.it/mobile/r/spe...17/02/07/news/sanremo_prima_serata-157779140/


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://m.repubblica.it/mobile/r/spe...17/02/07/news/sanremo_prima_serata-157779140/


.
la sera ho altro da fare :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> la sera ho altro da fare :rotfl:


Ehhh si è  notato


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

ho letto un po dato che non l'ho visto penso che voi ragazze siete entusiaste , devo domandare ha Perplesso se ha già aperto sto bar perchè era la prima conversazione se in caso bisogna spostarla ma intitolare il bar delle comari:rotfl::rotfl:
Aldilà della battuta  sono serio avete passato la sera a vedere e scrivere qui ma i vostri cari erano con voi?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ascolti record come prevedibile


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2017)

Mai e poi mai mi sarei persa Flash e Arrow. Dopo mi sono proprio "dementicata". L'unica cosa che mi dispiace di essermi persa è Ricky Martin.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho letto un po dato che non l'ho visto penso che voi ragazze siete entusiaste , devo domandare ha Perplesso se ha già aperto sto bar perchè era la prima conversazione se in caso bisogna spostarla ma intitolare il bar delle comari:rotfl::rotfl:
> Aldilà della battuta  sono serio avete passato la sera a vedere e scrivere qui ma i vostri cari erano con voi?


Io sono libera


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono libera


.
lo so che pensi dovevo scrivere un messale e dire chi è con compagno o senza , pensa io dormivo e mia moglie è arrivata a sentire Sanremo fino a quandi si è esibito Ricky Martin e io nel mondo dei sogni che non sentivo neanche la tv


----------



## mistral (8 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'aggio visto Un pezzo di Marcantonio che si muove come un dio greco. Sexyssimo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora non solo a me la coppia RocioRaul è parsa tristissima.
Avevo letto di una loro crisi ma se ne scrivono tante.
Si sarà mica accorto che la fase mamma con figlio piccolo è uguale per tutte ?

Si .Maria stava cadendo dai trampoli.:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Allora non solo a me la coppia RocioRaul è parsa tristissima.
> Avevo letto di una loro crisi ma se ne scrivono tante.
> Si sarà mica accorto che la fase mamma con figlio piccolo è uguale per tutte ?
> 
> Si .Maria stava cadendo dai trampoli.:singleeye:


.
Io l'ho trovata triste per lo sbandierare quanto si amano con tanto di sorrisini


----------



## mistral (8 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io l'ho trovata triste per lo sbandierare quanto si amano con tanto di sorrisini


Ma in realtà a me sembravano atteggiamenti amorosi molto costruiti .Erano miolto tesi,specie lui.
Anche qualche frecciatina acida di troppo secondo me


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma in realtà a me sembravano atteggiamenti amorosi molto costruiti .Erano miolto tesi,specie lui.
> Anche qualche frecciatina acida di troppo secondo me


.
Lei voleva l'ufficializzazione del loro amore davanti al grande pubblico
Lui più che teso non cambia espressione indipendentemente da qualunque cosa stia facendo.
Fuori luogo comunque


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho letto un po dato che non l'ho visto penso che voi ragazze siete entusiaste , devo domandare ha Perplesso se ha già aperto sto bar perchè era la prima conversazione se in caso bisogna spostarla ma intitolare il bar delle comari:rotfl::rotfl:
> Aldilà della battuta  sono serio avete passato la sera a vedere e scrivere qui ma i vostri cari erano con voi?


Ogni tanto bisogna decomprimersi e farsi ognuno i fatti propri  Lui Sanremo col piffero che lo guarda, io faccio cento cose contemporaneamente, sto pure con lui, eh 



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Lei voleva l'ufficializzazione del loro amore davanti al grande pubblico
> Lui più che teso non cambia espressione indipendentemente da qualunque cosa stia facendo.
> Fuori luogo comunque


Sarà pure bellissimo Raulone nostro, ma non attizza, non ha quel nonsocchè. Come si suol dire al sud è bello ma non abballa :rotfl:


Ma stasera il programma cosa prevede? Ospiti?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ogni tanto bisogna decomprimersi e farsi ognuno i fatti propri  Lui Sanremo col piffero che lo guarda, io faccio cento cose contemporaneamente, sto pure con lui, eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che sia un uomo riservato e che riesca a esporsi solo interpretando un personaggio. Come Raoul si vergogna.


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che sia un uomo riservato e che riesca a esporsi solo interpretando un personaggio. Come Raoul si vergogna.



Po esse  A occhio e croce però non mi pare propriamente una cosa buona.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Po esse  A occhio e croce però non mi pare propriamente una cosa buona.


Io apprezzo le persone riservate.
L'ho sempre visto così. In passato anche timido.
Mi sembra anche più comprensibile chi è così, rispetto a chi mette in piazza ogni fatto personale o ne fa commercio per creare il personaggio.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma il vestito di stasera della De Filippi gliel'ha fornito sua cognata che l'ha preso in saldo su una bancarella?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bianca atzei ha un viso bellissimo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bianca atzei ha un viso bellissimo


Stupenda.
Però la bocca...:singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stupenda.
> Però la bocca...:singleeye:


Che ha ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il vestito di stasera della De Filippi gliel'ha fornito sua cognata che l'ha preso in saldo su una bancarella?


In effetti è tremendo. Ma adoro il suo profilo basso, fra le tante possibilità che avrebbe. Per me  è stile.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bianca atzei ha un viso bellissimo



Meraviglioso.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Vestito de Filippi sembra il golfino di mia madre che tiene in casa quando ha freddo 


A me Masini piace ( come cantante)


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me Masini piace ( come cantante)



A me sembra monocorde, il mio è un no


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> A me sembra monocorde, il mio è un no


La donna del Monte ha detto : NO


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che ha ?


Mi sembra un po' gonfiata.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ah [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] c'è  il tuo capitano


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vestito de Filippi sembra il *golfino* di mia madre che tiene in casa quando ha freddo
> 
> 
> A me Masini piace ( come cantante)


Però se viene qualcuno tua madre si cambia.
Anche a me piace, però non ditelo a nessuno:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ah ah ah crozza/mattarella!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah crozza/mattarella!!!!


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Non riesco a riprendermi dal vestito della De Filippi. È peggio di Orietta Berti a strisce.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a riprendermi dal vestito della De Filippi. È peggio di Orietta Berti a strisce.


Crozza pro donne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non riesco a riprendermi dal vestito della De Filippi. È peggio di Orietta Berti a strisce.


Orietta Berti a strisce dove stava ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Orietta Berti a strisce dove stava ?


Vedi sopra.


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma il ballerino della Tim? Parliamone


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12579


Oh mamma !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ma totti ? Cheope pronunciato sceope? Lo amo


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Sciopè?????


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ma il ballerino della Tim? Parliamone


Si bravissimo !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bravi allievo di mengoni?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma totti ? Cheope pronunciato sceope? Lo amo


Teribbbile


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si bravissimo !!!!






[video=youtube;5ueJ4-lTa1s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ueJ4-lTa1s[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

La Turci elegante nonostante il viso deturpato


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La Turci elegante nonostante il viso deturpato


A me è sempre sembrata una cosa insignificante che non rovinava la sua bellezza.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è sempre sembrata una cosa insignificante che non rovinava la sua bellezza.


Hai ragione ma sai una cicatrice su una guancia può creare problemi 

Robbie ...uomo da palcoscenico


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Robbie ...uomo da palcoscenico


Certo però che del ragazzo bello e dannato, ora che è papà e con un po' di pancetta, non è rimasto quasi nulla. Ma mi piace sempre :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Certo però che del ragazzo bello e dannato, ora che è papà e con un po' di pancetta, non è rimasto quasi nulla. Ma mi piace sempre :up:


Si però artisticamente parlando resta una bomba


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Giorgia è  splendida ma magrissima :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Giorgia è  splendida ma magrissima :singleeye:


Vestita male anche lei. 
Ma poi canta... meravigliosa!


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Meno male che la De Filippi si è cambiata.
L'avrà riportato nel cassonetto.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vestita male anche lei.
> Ma poi canta... meravigliosa!


Lei ed Elisa per me sono straordinarie


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ohoooo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Arrivata anche io...bello il vestito
Lui strepitoso


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Arrivata anche io...bello il vestito
> Lui strepitoso


Vabbè Keanu è  stato il mio sogno erotico per qualche anno


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè Keanu è  stato il mio sogno erotico per qualche anno


Ma poi è invecchiato :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi è invecchiato :carneval:


Eh beh capita :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Bella la canzone di Chiara


----------



## danny (9 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> L'inizio mi piace Ferro che omaggia Tenco...immagine in bianco e nero bella !!!!


Partito bene.
Il resto una noia.
Meglio la seconda serata, con Paola Turci per esempio.
Carina anche la canzone di quello col gorilla.
Insuperabile Giorgia, in assoluto: lei dimostra cosa vuole dire professionalità.
Mi è piaciuta anche per l'ironia con cui ha saputo accettare una mancanza di fiato a un certo punto nel bel mezzo di un vocalizzo. E per il vestito grezzo che le scendeva, che lei trattava con noncuranza.
Mi è piaciuto Ferro, finalmente inappuntabile rispetto agli inizi carriera e su registri adeguati alle sue potenzialità.
Brillante Martin, classe 1971, macho e supermacho, che credo abbia steso la platea femminile e gay allo stesso modo. 
Figo e roncio (anche nel muoversi sul palco) Reeves ma questo si sapeva, anche se non sono riuscito a riconoscere un suo particolare talento nel suo suonare il basso, cosa che comunque ha fatto fingendo un'improvvisata come fosse a una festa di amici. Ma con quella barba bucata opterei per l'uso del rasoio.
Vestita in maniera monacale la De Filippi, che onestamente non riesce a piacermi e mi fa addirittura rimpiangere le vallette che fingevano di essere sceme.
Conti è sempre Conti.
(Sanremo è sempre Sanremo)
Le canzoni sono un po' tutte uguali, ma temo che anche gli autori lo siano, non si riesce ad uscire dai cliché, che negli ultimi anni è quello della realtà musicale dei talent.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Partito bene.
> Il resto una noia.
> Meglio la seconda serata, con Paola Turci per esempio.
> Carina anche la canzone di quello col gorilla.
> ...


Beh si in quanto ad ospiti ho apprezzato di più la serata di ieri rispetto alla prima serata 

La de Filippi fa quello che deve fare esser quella di sempre 

Conti è  un professionista i suoi anni di gavetta con aria fresca and co son certo serviti 

Sulle canzoni non mi pronuncio sino a quando non le sento in radio più volte


----------



## danny (9 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh si in quanto ad ospiti ho apprezzato di più la serata di ieri rispetto alla prima serata
> 
> La de Filippi fa quello che deve fare esser quella di sempre
> 
> ...


Io ho la sensazione che si siano appiattiti quest'anno ricalcando un po' troppo il già visto, su uno schema già proposto l'anno scorso.
Pochi slanci, proprio perché la sensazione del già visto domina percettibilmente.
E' la solita miscela di cantanti talent, artisti toscani e gay già vista, che non sorprende più ormai.
Forse la noia deriva da questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho la sensazione che si siano appiattiti quest'anno ricalcando un po' troppo il già visto, su uno schema già proposto l'anno scorso.
> Pochi slanci, proprio perché la sensazione del già visto domina percettibilmente.
> E' la solita miscela di cantanti talent, artisti toscani e gay già vista, che non sorprende più ormai.
> Forse la noia deriva da questo.


Beh dai come si dice squadra che vince non si cambia e qui l'hanno coniugata con schema


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2017)

Ieri sera l'ho visto un pochino. Ma proprio pochino. Ho trovato a colpo d'occhio triste e anonima la scenografia. Tutto quel nero non esalta nulla. A me piace molto Giorgia. Mi è risultato più piacevole solo ascoltarla che non vedere quel contesto semi lugubre.
Sarà. Ma una bella cornice valorizza il quadro. Moda o no, trovo che negli ultimi anni si stiano affannando ad apparire sempre più tecnologici, con pessimi risultati. Le canzoni sempre la stessa solfa.Ma voi degli ultimi 10 anni di Sanremo ricordate o canticchiate una  canzone? Avranno anche dei testi significativi ma di una pesantezza!!


----------



## danny (9 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh dai come si dice squadra che vince non si cambia e qui l'hanno coniugata con schema


Sì, anche se il rischio noia è dietro l'angolo.
Lo sanno le case automobilistiche, lo sapevano Bowie e Madonna, non se ne è accorto Albano.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, anche se il rischio noia è dietro l'angolo.
> Lo sanno le case automobilistiche, lo sapevano Bowie e Madonna, non se ne è accorto Albano.


ah ah ah bella battuta :rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Febbraio 2017)

Io mi ho addormentata dopo Robbie


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

A ogni Sanremo si dicono le stesse cose e soprattutto le canzoni sono insignificanti, salvo poi ricordarle con nostalgia, escluso casi folgoranti come appunto Giorgia "Come saprei" o Pausini "Marco se n'è andato e non ritorna più..." de "La solitudine " o Eros, ma anche Maledetta Primavera che era troppo melodica ma non usciva dalla testa.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Keanu mi è piaciuto un sacco: semplice e spontaneo e...bellissimo


----------



## danny (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A ogni Sanremo si dicono le stesse cose e soprattutto le canzoni sono insignificanti, salvo poi ricordarle con nostalgia, escluso casi folgoranti come appunto Giorgia "Come saprei" o Pausini "Marco se n'è andato e non ritorna più..." de "La solitudine " o Eros, ma anche Maledetta Primavera che era troppo melodica ma non usciva dalla testa.


Festival di Sanremo 1983 e 1982. 
Dai un'occhiata a chi c'era...
Vasco Rossi, Nek, Giorgia, Pausini, Zucchero brillavano come astri nei festival a cui hanno partecipato.
Io comprai i loro dischi subito dopo Sanremo.
E con Laura non c'è andai pure al concerto con la futura moglie.
Quest'anno ci siamo addormentati quasi tutti.
L'anno scorso non è successo. 
Guarda la varietà di chi partecipava
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Festival_di_Sanremo_2016
C'era molta gara tra cantanti diversi, e molta possibilità anche di gossip e io avevo già scaricato e riascoltato i brani in gara già dalla prima serata.
Quest'anno è tutto molto più piatto.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Festival di Sanremo 1983 e 1982.
> Dai un'occhiata a chi c'era...
> Vasco Rossi, Nek, Giorgia, Pausini, Zucchero brillavano come astri nei festival a cui hanno partecipato.
> Io comprai i loro dischi subito dopo Sanremo.
> ...


E vabbè ci sono mille reality le case discografiche investono più per creare fidelizzazione, rapporto di identificazione per fare andare ai concerti, tanto nessuno compra più i dischi, non c'è più solo Sanremo.
È poi non è che tutti sembrassero sti fulmini di guerra all'inizio.


----------



## danny (9 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E vabbè ci sono mille reality le case discografiche investono più per creare fidelizzazione, rapporto di identificazione per fare andare ai concerti, *tanto nessuno compra più i dischi*, non c'è più solo Sanremo.
> *È poi non è che tutti sembrassero sti fulmini di guerra all'inizio*.


Sì, e questo è un problema non da poco.


Vasco Rossi Vita Spericolata , 25esimo.
Quell'anno fu eliminata "1950" di Minghi.
A me comunque Sanremo piace, sono vecchia guardia, i talent non lo guardo.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, e questo è un problema non da poco.
> 
> 
> Vasco Rossi Vita Spericolata , 25esimo.
> ...


1950 l'unica bella canzone di Minghi.
E Rossi cantava Vita spericolata eh


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Stasera la maria ha il vestito a fiori per andare al mercato il sabato


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stasera la maria ha il vestito a fiori per andare al mercato il sabato


Il suo sottotono generale, mi pare anche senza rossetto addirittura a volte, mi piace un sacco. Gli abiti sono discutibili (chissà chi la veste) ma  il suo essere così diversa dagli standard la rende unica.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Il suo sottotono generale, mi pare anche senza rossetto addirittura a volte, mi piace un sacco. Gli abiti sono discutibili (chissà chi la veste) ma  il suo essere così diversa dagli standard la rende unica.


ma infatti sono i vestiti che mi perplimono...quelli che indossa in prima serata


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma infatti sono i vestiti che mi perplimono...quelli che indossa in prima serata


Si, lasciano veramente perplessi


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Che brava la Mannoia !!!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Mamma mia ma che vestito ha messo ora la maria ?:singleeye:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Febbraio 2017)

L'ultimo Sanremo che ho visto mi pare l'avesse vinto Ramazzotti :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ultimo Sanremo che ho visto mi pare l'avesse vinto Ramazzotti :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Asociale :rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mamma mia ma che vestito ha messo ora la maria ?:singleeye:


Dai, questo a me pare quello che la valorizza meglio dall'inizio del festival. Le gambe, che ha bellissime, sono evidenziate, non si vedOno né la pancia nè le culot de che val.  Per me è ok. Cosa non ti piace, troppo monacale?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Dai, questo a me pare quello che la valorizza meglio dall'inizio del festival. Le gambe, che ha bellissime, sono evidenziate, non si vedOno né la pancia nè le culot de che val.  Per me è ok. Cosa non ti piace, troppo monacale?


No il pizzo sotto ma come è attaccato ?
Sembra attaccato con lo sputo


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No il pizzo sotto ma come è attaccato ?
> Sembra attaccato con lo sputo


:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2017)

Giallini... ma quanto sesso mi fa


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2017)

La Maria era quasi riuscita a sembrare femminile con il primo abito martedì
Poi l'oblio


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> L'ultimo Sanremo che ho visto mi pare l'avesse vinto Ramazzotti :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


E facevi le elementari


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2017)

quest'anno sanremo l'immagino, ricordo le vecchie competizioni con piacere degli anni 80e 90 , poi il nulla .
Pensate io l'ho seguito quasi dall'inizio quando c'era un solo canale e quindi o lo vedevi o te buttavi dalla finestra era il 1956 , la tv fu comprata nel  1955 era siemens e costo 220000 mila lire era na cifra


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La Maria era quasi riuscita a sembrare femminile con il primo abito martedì
> Poi l'oblio


Sempre peggio


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sempre peggio


:rotfl: ho girato ora non l'ho vista


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Febbraio 2017)

La prima immagine del festival che ho visto stasera è stata la Clerici di culo, con Carlo e Maria, che si faceva un selfie per ricordo. Io non so se ci si rende conto dell'immane stronzata che è questa cosa. Cioè una costringe qualche centinaia di migliaia di persone a sprecare 30 secondi del proprio tempo per farsi un selfie??? Ma quanta presunzione c'è dietro un atto siffatto?  Tralasciando la figura di merda planetaria per non sapere neanche come si fa (clicca qua non di là si premi su ) e per aver mostrato la cover che la ritrae, il tutto è stato penoso.


Poi ho visto la Raffaele imitare Sandra Milo. A parte che pensavo fosse lei in persona  non mi è piaciuta. La Fracci e Belen erano mondiali; forse lo standard era troppo alto, difficile uguagliarsi. 

Bellissimi gli outfit della Turci, coerenti.

Ieri sera il parentado degli attoroni del passato pure una minchiatona.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La prima immagine del festival che ho visto stasera è stata la Clerici di culo, con Carlo e Maria, che si faceva un selfie per ricordo. Io non so se ci si rende conto dell'immane stronzata che è questa cosa. Cioè una costringe qualche centinaia di migliaia di persone a sprecare 30 secondi del proprio tempo per farsi un selfie??? Ma quanta presunzione c'è dietro un atto siffatto?  Tralasciando la figura di merda planetaria per non sapere neanche come si fa (clicca qua non di là si premi su ) e per aver mostrato la cover che la ritrae, il tutto è stato penoso.
> 
> 
> Poi ho visto la Raffaele imitare Sandra Milo. A parte che pensavo fosse lei in persona  non mi è piaciuta. La Fracci e Belen erano mondiali; forse lo standard era troppo alto, difficile uguagliarsi.
> ...


La turci a me piace assai


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La turci a me piace assai



Stilosissima  :up:


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sono sorpreso a trovare piacevole per testo e musica la canzone di Gigi D'Alessio.
Colpa della Maria.


----------



## danny (11 Febbraio 2017)

Comunque tra tutti... boh... Paola Turci mi piace, non fosse che la sua canzone è un mix tra Fatti avanti amore e il David Guetta degli Europei. Apprezzabile la giacca senza reggiseno. Cosa che comunque io faccio abitualmente per cui non comprendo la sorpresa.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque tra tutti... boh... Paola Turci mi piace, non fosse che la sua canzone è un mix tra Fatti avanti amore e il David Guetta degli Europei. Apprezzabile la giacca senza reggiseno. Cosa che comunque io faccio abitualmente per cui non comprendo la sorpresa.


:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Bello il vestito della Mannoia.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

Io sono contenta dei primi 5 posti 
mi piace Gabbani come la Mannoia li avrei avuto l'imbarazzo della scelta 
il fatto che Gabbani sia un indipendente ( parlo di produzione ) e la Mannoia sia una donna sempre oltre con una grande senso critico mi fa apprezzare ancora di più l'esito 
E preciso che non sono una '"amante" di Sanremo


----------



## Piperita (12 Febbraio 2017)

Avrei voluto che vincesse la Mannoia, la canzone mi è piaciuta , inoltre adoro quella donna, mi piace la sua voce calda, la sua pelle diafana incorniciata dai capelli rame, ma ancora di più adoro il suo essere volitiva, la sua forza nel dire a voce alta la verità senza paura.


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2017)

Io avrei voluto vincesse Gigi D'Alessio.
 È sempre oggetto di scherno da parte tanti che non si sono neppure degnati di ascoltare la canzone che sinceramente trovo più matura di tante altre presentate quest'anno.
Non affronta i consueti massimi sistemi affrontati con la levità sanremese e l'ambizione di fingere un impegno dove non può esserci, ma parla di sé, di una parte dolorosa e importante nella vita dell'autore. È una canzone di sentimenti che è difficile ritenere poco sincera, con una musica coerente rispetto al testo.
Non ho amato la Mannoia, ho trovato la canzone retorica come "Pace" che ha la stessa autrice (Amara) ed è stata presentata con Vallesi a notte fonda poco prima dell'annuncio della vittoria di Gabbani, in un incomprensibile (per il pubblico) gioco di case discografiche e produttori, che vedeva la Caselli (casa discografica di Meta) presentare a sua volta il figlio di Fasano come uno sconosciuto qualsiasi.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io avrei voluto vincesse Gigi D'Alessio.
> È sempre oggetto di scherno da parte tanti che non si sono neppure degnati di ascoltare la canzone che sinceramente trovo più matura di tante altre presentate quest'anno.
> Non affronta i consueti massimi sistemi affrontati con la levità sanremese e l'ambizione di fingere un impegno dove non può esserci, ma parla di sé, di una parte dolorosa e importante nella vita dell'autore. È una canzone di sentimenti che è difficile ritenere poco sincera, con una musica coerente rispetto al testo.
> Non ho amato la Mannoia, ho trovato la canzone retorica come "Pace" che ha la stessa autrice (Amara) ed è stata presentata con Vallesi a notte fonda poco prima dell'annuncio della vittoria di Gabbani, in un incomprensibile (per il pubblico) gioco di case discografiche e produttori, che vedeva la Caselli (casa discografica di Meta) presentare a sua volta il figlio di Fasano come uno sconosciuto qualsiasi.


Ammetto che Gigi non lo svolto perché proprio non mi piace la musica che propone 
Sul discorso delle case discografiche son  contenta che abbia vinto Gabbani proprio perché è un indipendente


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammetto che Gigi non lo svolto perché proprio non mi piace la musica che propone
> Sul discorso delle case discografiche son  contenta che abbia vinto Gabbani proprio perché è un indipendente



Ma neppure a me piace Gigi e per questo mi sono sorpreso ad ascoltarlo.
La Mannoia l'ho apprezzata molto ai tempi di Caffè nero bollente, anche se non faccio follie per il genere musicale che interpreta.
Il testo della sua canzone (composta da Amara, concorrente di "Amici" nel 2005)?
immaginiamocelo interpretato da Albano o D'Alessio:
"Che sia benedetta 
Per quanto assurda e complessa ci sembri la vita è perfetta 
Per quanto sembri incoerente e testarda se cadi ti aspetta 
Siamo noi che dovremmo imparare a tenercela stretta 
Tenersela stretta".
Cioè? Amara non è Ruggeri e si sente...
Ha una bella voce, ma questa canzone l'ho trovata sopravvalutata a dispetto del coro unanime che l'acclamava e la pretendeva vincitrice.
Questo il testo di D'Alessio dedicato alla madre morta 35 anni fa:
"Potessi avere io le ali e scavalcare il cielo 
Volare oltre l’universo 
E arrivare dove niente è più lo stesso 
Vorrei farti vedere il viso mio com’è cambiato 
Qualche ruga mi ha graffiato 
Come vedi gli anni passano 
Ma non ho chiuso il cuore 
Io posso ancora amare 
Ho mille sogni ancora da inseguire 
Ed il più bello so a chi regalare 
Il tempo perso da restituire 
A chi mi deve un giorno perdonare 
Vorrei 
Gli occhi tuoi nei miei 
Per guardare insieme 
Tutto quello che tu forse non hai visto 
Sai quante volte io 
Ti ho invocato 
aiuto 
Ed ho implorato pure Dio 
Che ho sentito sempre mio 
Quante volte 
ti ho cercato 
E ti ho parlato 
Ed ho sperato 
Mentre guardavo con gli occhi in su 
Che la prima stella accesa 
Quella fossi tu" 
Gabbani ha proposto la canzone più divertente, al di là del testo, ma non pensavo potesse vincere.
Mia figlia l'adora e ieri mi ha proposto un mix tormentoso di Gabbani e Coviello misto a Rovazzi.
Piacerà. 
Certo, per tutti, siamo lontani anni luce anche da una canzone come "Capolavoro" di Vecchioni, che a distanza di anni ancora mi chiedo cosa voglia dire di preciso, ma che trovo meravigliosa ugualmente:
"Si svegliò, guardò nell'alba e l'alba 
era lì senza memoria; 
camminò la terra ormai da anni 
senza tempo e senza storia: 
e fin dove gli occhi andavano 
non un suono, non un fiore 
rise e raddrizzò le sagome 
dei suoi alberi in cartone; 
strinse in tasca i semi inutili 
come il torto e la ragione: 

nel cervello già sfumava l'ombra 
e con l'ombra ci viveva... 
s'infilò come abitudine 
l'ago, quello di ogni sera 
e i fantasmi ritornarono 
per tenerlo vivo ancora 

"Dormi ora, dormi piano: 
sei bambino sui sentieri, 
l'orzo cresce, l'aria è buona 
proprio come ieri; 
dormi, forse c'è qualcuno 
dormi, forse non sei solo; 
dormi, è l'ultimo possibile capolavoro, 
dormi, è l'ultimo possibile capolavoro"


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neppure a me piace Gigi e per questo mi sono sorpreso ad ascoltarlo.
> La Mannoia l'ho apprezzata molto ai tempi di Caffè nero bollente, anche se non faccio follie per il genere musicale che interpreta.
> Il testo della sua canzone (composta da Amara, concorrente di "Amici" nel 2005)?
> immaginiamocelo interpretato da Albano o D'Alessio:
> ...


Il testo di Gabbani non l'ho ancora letto bene 
Ma Amen dell'anno scorso aveva un testo efficace secondo me 
Poi che lui utilizzi (molto bene)  il ritornello-tormentone è  innegabile


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2017)

Mi ero persa Montesano...........rivisto ora.....
Al posto dei puntini metteteci tutti i pensieri che volete


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi ero persa Montesano...........rivisto ora.....
> Al posto dei puntini metteteci tutti i pensieri che volete


non ho visto Montesano nemmeno io ...puntini con pensieri negativi ?


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non ho visto Montesano nemmeno io ...puntini con pensieri negativi ?


In effetti è stato brillante.
Molto.
Seriamente, lui come anche Rita Pavone hanno dato prova di professionismo e di grandi capacità di tenere il palcoscenico a dispetto dell'età.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti è stato brillante.
> Molto.
> Seriamente, lui come anche Rita Pavone hanno dato prova di professionismo e di grandi capacità di tenere il palcoscenico a dispetto dell'età.


Sulla professionalità di Montesano non subito
Il rischio è  saper stare al passo con i tempi 
Per questo chiedevo: )


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non ho visto Montesano nemmeno io ...puntini con pensieri negativi ?


.
Si si negativi.......come no 
Devo essere malata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Si si negativi.......come no
> Devo essere malata:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah sto punto tra te a Danny mi avete incuriosito 
Chissà se trovo un video: )


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah sto punto tra te a Danny mi avete incuriosito
> Chissà se trovo un video: )


.
Dubito che [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] abbia avuto i miei stessi pensieri su di lui


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Dubito che @_danny_ abbia avuto i miei stessi pensieri su di lui


.
ho speranza allora quasi coetaneo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ho speranza allora quasi coetaneo


:bacio:


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> :bacio:


.
sono modesto mi accontento e ricambio


----------



## danny (13 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Dubito che @_danny_ abbia avuto i miei stessi pensieri su di lui


Neanche su Rita Pavone.
Preferisco da quel punto di vista Chiara.
(che non aveva una canzone che ti entrava in testa, però)


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Neanche su Rita Pavone.
> Preferisco da quel punto di vista Chiara.
> (che non aveva una canzone che ti entrava in testa, però)


Molto bella comunque.


----------

